
Space exploration should be an initiative of nations, not just some rich guy - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/feb/09/space-exploration-should-be-an-initiative-of-nations-not-just-some-rich-guy
======
TomMarius
Please no, let's not take Earth politics to the space

------
pseingatl
How much law do we take with us?

